# Scanning 4 x 5 sheet film



## slackercruster (Feb 19, 2012)

Just got a Epson V500 scanner. it has masks for 35mm and 2 1/4 film. No masks for 4 x 5. Can 4 x 5's be scanned somehow? if not what is a good scanner for sheet film?

Thanks


----------



## Helen B (Feb 19, 2012)

Isn't the film scanning 'window' on the V-500 only 3 inches wide? You would have to scan in two passes if it was. I've never used a V-500, so I can't speak from experience. I do have experience of the V-700 with and without aftermarket film holders from Betterscanning. The V-700, when the film is set to the correct height, can scan at about 2000 to 2400 true spi, which is OK for many purposes with 4x5. I can mention other good scanners, but they are all more expensive or more difficult to use than the V-700. Is about 2200 spi good enough for you?

Best,
Helen


----------



## slackercruster (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, 2200 is good enough. But the V700 is kinda pricey for me. If I can get some local place to scan for a few bucks a piece that may be better for me. I just have 15 or so I want done. Otherwise happy with the V500. majority of my stuff is 35 and 6x6.


----------



## bianni (Feb 19, 2012)

When I was still using 4x5 view cameras, I had the transparencies scanned by a service bureau using drum scanners or if they are using flatbeds, they used Scitex scanners. They charged a very reasonable price. The drum scanning was a bit more expensive.


----------



## Helen B (Feb 20, 2012)

How much do they charge locally for a 4x5 scan?

Have you tried doing the 4x5s on the V-500 in two passes then stitching them? I guess that if you just laid them on the glass there might be issues with film height and fooling the scanner into thinking that there is a film holder in place, but both of those should be solvable. If you only have 15 it probably isn't worth trying to get a used Epson 4990 scanner.


----------

